# Droit de préemption de l’état (juridique)



## Corsicum

Droit de *préempsion** de l’état (juridique)
Peut-on dire : _diritto di presa_ ?
Grazie

* Erreur dans le titre
 
Vu après mon erreur, probablement : _diritto di *prelazione ?*_


----------



## Anaiss

Si le mot dont on parle est préemption je pense que oui, prelazione:


> _lo stato ha diritto di p_. _per l’acquisto di opere d’arte_


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, c’est ça, parfait.
J’ai fait une erreur dans le titre
Grazie


----------



## janpol

Droit de préhension de l’état = Droit de pré*empt*ion de l*’E*tat


----------



## Corsicum

janpol said:


> Droit de préhension de l’état = Droit de pré*empt*ion de l*’E*tat


Merci beaucoup, j’ai donc fait toutes les possibilités d’erreurs, …le soleil et l’age !


----------

